# Types of Driftwood



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

this is nice thanks for posting, my question is about spider wood. it seems that its a big craze right now but is it just extra burly manzanita wood priced really high?? or is it a totally different tree?


----------



## StrangeDejavu (Jun 23, 2014)

Nice write-up! While we're on the topic of driftwood, is it possible for anyone to identify what type mine is? I found mine on the banks of the Suwannee River, it was originally in the shape of a giant arch, about 25" tall, but was cut into 3 pieces. Ignore the overall scape, it was previously a non-planted tank which has been slowly transitioning. A tank breakdown is in its future.

First piece: http://i.imgur.com/HuYvpXF.jpg
Second piece: http://i.imgur.com/3o2ubyi.jpg
Both: http://i.imgur.com/kbX3IaE.jpg


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

Great info - Question - does anyone have experience with mountain laurel?


----------



## ichthyogeek (Jul 9, 2014)

I don't know much about it, but rosewood is a good wood for shrimp tanks. The pieces I've seen are all knobby with branches, and very nice. Never soak in sodium percarbonate solution, it will bleach.


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

*Cedar*- good hard driftwood just make sure its well aged and has no more sap. One way to test if it has sap still is to cut a peace off and smell it.


----------



## CoryLover8 (Jul 31, 2014)

Can we get this stickied?


----------

